

The Shape of History - expralitemonk
http://chronicle.com/article/In-Ian-Morriss-Big-History/137415/

======
expralitemonk
Interesting fellow. Earlier in his life he was a heavy-metal guitarist: in
1979 he sent a demo tape to the group _Iron Maiden_. (He wasn't hired...)
Later he wrote a history book fortelling the decline of the West and the rise
of the East, and the CIA asked him to conduct a seminar on his studies.

